# Oak burl hollow form



## Dennis Ford (Jun 2, 2012)

A large void inside this form caused a change in its design while in progress. The original plan was for a taller form. I like the result better than the original idea. The pyro work was an afterthought, comments and critiques welcome. 
9" dia X 6" tall


----------



## Cousinwill (Jun 2, 2012)

Dennis Ford said:


> A large void inside this form caused a change in its design while in progress. The original plan was for a taller form. I like the result better than the original idea. The pyro work was an afterthought, comments and critiques welcome.
> 9" dia X 6" tall



I like it !! The hollow vessel is something that I've not tried yet. I can imagine the voids made this a challenging piece but they add a lot of character to it !!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dennis Ford said:


> A large void inside this form caused a change in its design while in progress. The original plan was for a taller form. I like the result better than the original idea. The pyro work was an afterthought, comments and critiques welcome.
> 9" dia X 6" tall



very nice work dennis


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 3, 2012)

Just Fabulous!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice work Dennis !
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Jun 3, 2012)

How cool is that?!

I love pieces with natural voids, and this piece has got it all! I like the pyro work, but I think this piece would stand well without it... It's got plenty going for it naturally. I appreciate the willingness to pick up the pyro pen and have a go... It's not easy for me to embellish turnings when I know I might just screw them up!:dash2:

I'd love to know how you finished the bottom of this piece... I know how I would have done it, but I'm always interested in finding a new tip/technique.

Great work on a great piece!


----------



## JMC (Jun 3, 2012)

Very cool and unique Dennis.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jun 3, 2012)

DKMD said:


> How cool is that?!
> 
> I love pieces with natural voids, and this piece has got it all! I like the pyro work, but I think this piece would stand well without it... It's got plenty going for it naturally. I appreciate the willingness to pick up the pyro pen and have a go... It's not easy for me to embellish turnings when I know I might just screw them up!:dash2:
> 
> ...


Thanks;
The bottom was just parted off very close to the final shape and some sanding finished the job.


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 6, 2012)

wow, dennis that is a really great peice, it looks well turned and finished  lucky you struck that void inside because the size is spot on!
im with david on the pyro work, i think it lends its self better to plainer timbers, but also just my opinion


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this one. Beautiful piece, I like the pyro, it's not to much. Great job


----------



## TimR (Jun 7, 2012)

Beautiful work Dennis. Like the star pattern on the opening...you ain't skeert of those tools for texturing...are you!


----------

